# Whats your Tattoo look like?



## highcountryscott (Jun 26, 2005)

Thought it might start an interesting thread for those of you that are into tats.  

No, thats not on me.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 26, 2005)

Browning buck mark on left bicep.Big Georgia G on my right bicep.Bagley DB3 on right ankle.Would show yall a pic but no camera.


----------



## pendy (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice tattoo!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 26, 2005)

Some tribal stuff on my upper right arm, was drawn by artist at the time I had it done, maybe pic later.

Jim


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh No, looks like that tattoo is on the lower back.......Whats that mean?    
Which one would you like to see.........ahh forget it you done seen all the ones I have.


----------



## Woodsong (Jun 26, 2005)

highcountryscott,
Do we need to change your name to Tinkerbell??  At the very least you can email GeauxLSU and ask him to help you set up an identical avatar as his!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 27, 2005)

gonna have to change his name to gaybender.

   


I GOT JIMBO!!!

I GOT JIMBO!!!


----------



## highcountryscott (Jun 27, 2005)

highcountryscott said:
			
		

> Thought it might start an interesting thread for those of you that are into tats.
> 
> No, thats not on me.


Did someone MISS this part of the thread.


----------



## Heathen (Jun 27, 2005)

Got a wolf howling at the moon on my right shoulder blade. The veiw is actually from the rear of the wolf with his head turned & tilted up towards the moon. I'll try to post pic in the next couple days.


----------



## truittsosebee (Jun 27, 2005)

I got this one last August.  My mom got it for me for my birthday    Really, she did.  You might be a redneck if your mom gets you a tattoo of a deer skull for your birthday.


----------



## devolve (Jun 27, 2005)

check out my links. Not ment to offend anyone.

http://www.geocities.com/tattooeddrummer/page9.html

http://www.geocities.com/tattooeddrummer/page8.html

http://www.geocities.com/tattooeddrummer/page6.html

http://www.geocities.com/tattooeddrummer/page4.html

http://www.geocities.com/tattooeddrummer/page3.html


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have three tattoos...The first two I got the day after my 18th birthday, and my mom went with me to get them! (She has two).  They are a small 18th note and a 16th note a little above my heart, because I love music, and a pretty big sun on my middle back, because my mom's always called me Sunshine.

Then a couple years later I got the tattoo seen below on my inner right ankle.  It's called God's Tree, and symbolizes that his presence is everywhere.  They all mean so much to me, but it's my favorite.


----------



## highcountryscott (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW, therse some cool stuff appearing on this thread. Keep em comen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2005)

Arrow Three`s Girl, that looks a lot like a Celtic design. Also looks like a Creek Indian design.


----------



## Nick_T (Jun 27, 2005)

highcountryscott said:
			
		

> Did someone MISS this part of the thread.



Yea, I changed Bender's tat a little bit and the post got pulled. Evidently Rack saw it. I thought it looked alot better in pink with purple outlines and "Ford Tough" written across the top. 

Nick T


----------



## highcountryscott (Jun 27, 2005)

Nick_T said:
			
		

> Yea, I changed Bender's tat a little bit and the post got pulled. Evidently Rack saw it. I thought it looked alot better in pink with purple outlines and "Ford Tough" written across the top.
> 
> Nick T


Thanks, now I understand.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Jun 27, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Arrow Three`s Girl, that looks a lot like a Celtic design. Also looks like a Creek Indian design.



Yeah, I liked it because I thought it looked Celtic too.  The design description actually said it was an African design, but whether that's true or not, I'm not sure.


----------



## Nick_T (Jun 28, 2005)

It was put to me that this wasn't the place for stuff like that and that it might keep some from posting pics if I started messing with them in here. I do agree with that, and if it had been anyone other than you, and maybe a few others, I wouldn't have done it. My foul, but I probably will use it against you in the main forum sometime in the future though, hehehehehe.

Nick T


----------



## jthunt1 (Jul 1, 2005)

As soon as I get my pooter fixed at home i'll post some pics of mine. Have 10 point , Buck track arm band,2 .300 mag shells, a trible 12 point with drop tine,and confederate flag.
          JTHUNT1


----------



## BigJimmy57 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a tribal band around my right arm and a browning deer directly above it on my shoulder


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 6, 2005)

The band is on my right arm, the lettering on the inside of my arm is my sons name(Elijah) written in hebrew. The other is on my back and really isnt finished it looks kinda bad.


----------



## Hunk (Jul 7, 2005)

*“… a new tattoo, a Mexican Cutie, how it got here I haven’t a clue…”*

When you are 18 years old and in Palatka Florida on the way back from the beach on spring break don't drink way way too much and go into a tattoo parlor with your girl fiend. Or you may end up with a tattoo on your right cheek, and I don’t mean on my face, that’s somewhat embarrassing.


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 8, 2005)

If I werent skeered of needles I'd go for this one


----------



## kcausey (Jul 11, 2005)

*Mine...*

I'll have to get some pics, but I have my initials on my right bicep, just in case i forget my name, and on the right side on my back, shoulder blade, i have a Zebra Striped Browning Buckmark.


----------

